

Show HN: All the design principles in one place - combiclickwise
http://www.designtigress.com/

======
ejpastorino
Why is signup mandatory? I would really like to see at least some content
before signing up!

~~~
combiclickwise
Its not because of the content, its really because once you signup you can
start taking notes against any projects/project ideas you have. I felt it was
worth it to ask for a sign up.

Some people might want to see the content. I am thinking of putting some of it
pre-signup. Till then I request you to signup and give it a shot. I am not
here to spam, don't worry.

~~~
ejpastorino
In that case, it would be really good to explain that on the site :)

But definitely, making singup option would be much much better. At least, some
intro content available that will get visitors attention.

